# Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?



## steven78 (17. April 2019)

*Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Hallo Leute,

welchen Kühler sollte man für einen 9900K nehmen? OC ist erstmal nicht geplant. Verbaut wird das ganze auf einem Asus Maximus XI Hero.

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen:

Noctua NH-D15

Noctua NH- D15S

Noctua NH-U14S

be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4

Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Wasser kommt allerdings nicht in Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Aerni (17. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Noctua NH-D15 ab €' '85,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland würd ich nehmen. sieht kacke aus, kann aber kühlen. der darkrock pro 4 kommt da nich ganz ran, is aber auch nich schlecht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Ohne OC, dafür mit undervolting, reicht auch ein einfacherer Kühler 

Ich würde auch den dicken Noctua nehmen, sofern die Optik kein Thema ist. Ansonsten halt den DRP4 ^^


----------



## Epiphyt (17. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Ich habe den Noctua NH-U14S und bin seit dem "Noctua-Fan". Der Einbau ist kinderleicht, es wirkt alles extrem wertig, es kam alles nur in Pappe verpackt (statt Plastik ohne Ende), er kühlt einwandfrei und ich persönlich mag sogar die Optik


----------



## John_Wick (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Man kann ja die Lüfter vom NH-D15 verkaufen und die gleichen in schwarz bestellen wenn man sich an der Farbe stört. Das ist natürlich mit mehr Kosten verbunden. Aber wem es das wert ist... warum nicht.
Einfach davon zwei kaufen und die Lüfter vom NH-D15 ersetzen.
Noctua NF-A15 HS-PWM chromax.black.swap ab €' '24,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Oder bei Noctua nachfragen, wieso die immer solche hingekackten Lüfter mit einpacken.


----------



## steven78 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Also die Optik ist mir egal, wichtig ist nur, dass er gut kühlt und aufs Board passt.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann sind der D15 und der D15S, bis auf die Asymmetrie, identisch?

Und welchen Unterschied zwischen D15 und U14S gibt es, da lt. PCGH ja beide gleich gut kühlen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*



steven78 schrieb:


> Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Wasser kommt allerdings nicht in Frage.


Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper ab €'*'64,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper ab €'*'78,82 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann zwei gute 140mm Lüfter drauf. Macht optisch was her und kühlt sehr gut, Vor allem kühlt man das Board mit, was bei der hohen Belastung der Spannungswandler (Spawas) hilfreich ist,

Der kühlt auch was weg:
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme ab €'*'78,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde einen BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen.




Aerni schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D15 ab €'*'85,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland würd ich nehmen. sieht kacke aus, kann aber kühlen. der darkrock pro 4 kommt da nich ganz ran, is aber auch nich schlecht.



Mit roter Beleuchtung im Rechner sieht das Braun der Lüfter erträglich aus.


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Nimm den Noctua NH-D15. Ist ein Top CPU Kühler.


----------



## steven78 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

So, mittlerweile ist es ein Noctua NH-D15S geworden. Und er erfüllt seinen Zweck sehr gut. Einzig die Montage hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Was hättest du denn bei der Montage gerne anders gehabt? Grade Noctua bietet doch eine sehr gute Montagefunktion für die Kühler.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*

Warum hat niemand den Alpenföhn Olymp in den Ring geworfen ? Der kühlt genauso gut (wenn nicht sogar etwas besser) und sieht um einiges besser aus !


----------



## MDJ (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Welchen CPU-Kühler für I9-9900K?*



steven78 schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile ist es ein Noctua NH-D15S geworden. Und er erfüllt seinen Zweck sehr gut. Einzig die Montage hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.



Kannst gerne berichten, wie da so die Temperaturen beim Gaming usw. liegen


----------

